
World Health Organization guidance on coronavirus prevention - mnmlsm
https://www.who.int/publications-detail/advice-on-the-use-of-masks-in-the-community-during-home-care-and-in-healthcare-settings-in-the-context-of-the-novel-coronavirus-(2019-ncov)-outbreak
======
ailideex
Sanction and fine the Chinese communist party and their officers for the
catastrophe they inflicted on the world. Never again.

